# Ugh



## Nightwalker (19/12/15)

Motleys brews is great. Brews brothers, I believe that it's genius.
So being a little excited, I bought their R&R.... The whiskey flavour is overpowering. What can I tame it down with? Wookie was a bad idea to try mix it with.
Cuban cigar?
Turkish tabaco?


----------



## method1 (19/12/15)

Maybe give it a bit of time to settle. 
Or take a small amount and cut with VG and see if that's more to your taste?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

